# Happy Birthday, Bela Lugosi!



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

October 20, 1882








A few short radio broadcasts featuring Bela:

Bela and Boris Karloff sing "We're Horrible, Horrible Men - 1938"

There are such things! 1931

Bakers Broadcast With Ozzie & Harriet - 1937-1938

Bela, Bela... you are and will always be King of Vampires.

YouTube - Bela lugosi Dracula


----------

